# What is it?



## dermot (May 3, 2006)

I had a few min to kill and was down on Hastings street, near the old Wards music.... went in to check out the offerings.. pretty slim pickings on the high end front.. no Martins, No Larrivee's... a few Taylor's, mainly 314's tho....

Outside of the "high end" (perhaps mid-end might be closer) room, there was a Simon & Partick about the size of a Larrivee LSV with a cedar top, (and i guess) cherry back & sides.. felt like a 1 & 3/4 nut, and satin finish.

For me it was outstanding.. really nice.. so i went to their site and could not see anything like it.

Who knows what it is, and what it should cost?

Thanks

d.


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

dermot said:


> I had a few min to kill and was down on Hastings street, near the old Wards music.... went in to check out the offerings.. pretty slim pickings on the high end front.. no Martins, No Larrivee's... a few Taylor's, mainly 314's tho....
> 
> Outside of the "high end" (perhaps mid-end might be closer) room, there was a Simon & Partick about the size of a Larrivee LSV with a cedar top, (and i guess) cherry back & sides.. felt like a 1 & 3/4 nut, and satin finish.
> 
> ...


hmmm, might be some sort of black market bullshit, if it's not on their website. I'd be careful about buying it, dude.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Is it this one: http://www.simonandpatrick.com/woodlandcwfolk.htm

That looks pretty similar to the Larrivee you mentioned. As for price, I have no idea.


----------



## dermot (May 3, 2006)

*Baconator's fry'n with gas*

Yuppers.. couldn't find it meself, the one i was fondeling had the B band inside, i prefer the K&K mini so having it avb without is an great thing

I was humming & hawing over either a Martin custom shop OM21 with a cedar top & cutaway, a Webber with the same spec's and a LSV11....

This guy is a fraction of the price, and sounds great....

Time to re-think!

ThnX

d.


----------

